# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Frame making questions

## p.traikovski

Hi all, Ive got a few questions regarding hand-making frames. Hopefully someone on here can offer some assistance! 

1. I have the B&S groove scraper tool for plastic frames but Im thinking some type of dremel burr in my drill press would be a better long-term solution for cutting the groove in the eyewire  of the acetate. Does anyone know of a bit or burr I could buy that is the right shape for this? The groove has a really specific shape so maybe theres an optical supplier that makes one?

2. I cant for the life of me find where to buy temple cores... I dont care where they come from, does anyone have thoughts on where I might find a reliable Supply?

3. I plan to laminate my cores in between two halves of temple. Again, Ill need a specific dremel bit for this. Thoughts?

any other ideas, input, considerations very much welcome!

thanks!

----------


## idispense

Try:
Zhejiang Jiada Trade Co., Ltd.Trading Company, China.  For temple cores with and without the spring hinge attached. 

what angle do you need for the bevel cutter ?

----------


## idispense

Cores. But pricey 

https://www.zoyeglassesparts.com/contacts/


same company as above but different address:

http://www.tailiglassesparts.com/eye...cts_index.html

----------

